# Audigy 2 ZS Notebook works with Gentoo?

## lunarg

Hi all,

Does anyone know whether the Audigy 2 ZS Notebook (cardbus adapter) works with linux (and Gentoo in particular?).

On my desktop pc, I also have a Audigy 2 ZS (PCI), and it works flawlessly, but perhaps, for the PCMCIA version, this is different?

A link to the adapter:

http://be-en.europe.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=205&product=10769

Thanks in advance

Kind regards

----------

## dayul

Hi,

Yes it works with recent versions of ALSA, you will need the 'snd-emu10k1' module.

It works fine for me, i just needed to run alsaconf after loading the module.

----------

## lunarg

Okay, thanks a lot   :Very Happy: 

I suspected as much, but it would be stupid to purchase the card if it weren't to work (in linux that is).

Kind regards

----------

## prymitive

 *lunarg wrote:*   

> Okay, thanks a lot  
> 
> I suspected as much, but it would be stupid to purchase the card if it weren't to work (in linux that is).
> 
> Kind regards

 

I really miss hardware mixing(dmix is ok but id does not work for some games like et) on my laptop so please report back how is it working and how many streams can it play.

----------

## lunarg

 *prymitive wrote:*   

>  *lunarg wrote:*   Okay, thanks a lot  
> 
> I suspected as much, but it would be stupid to purchase the card if it weren't to work (in linux that is).
> 
> Kind regards 
> ...

 

Assuming the Audigy 2 ZS Notebook will have the same chipset as the PCI version (which I have in my desktop pc), it should fully support hardware mixing. Judging from the specs of the Windows driver, it should have at least 64 hardware channels (though it's also reporting there are always 2 in use, for some reason).

Anyway, since hardware revisions always change, I'll report back as soon as I get the Notebook version, and tested it. (it's ordered, but will have to wait a bit until I actually have it).

Kind regards

----------

## prymitive

 *lunarg wrote:*   

>  *prymitive wrote:*    *lunarg wrote:*   Okay, thanks a lot  
> 
> I suspected as much, but it would be stupid to purchase the card if it weren't to work (in linux that is).
> 
> Kind regards 
> ...

 

Did You get that card?

----------

## lunarg

Yes, I did.

It works as expected: hardware mixing out of the box, including 7.1ch sound.

Can't really say how many channels it can mix, but the site says it's 64. Never got that high, so can't really tell  :Smile: 

Anyway, it's worth everything penny. Really a good product.

Kind regards

----------

## prymitive

 *lunarg wrote:*   

> Yes, I did.
> 
> It works as expected: hardware mixing out of the box, including 7.1ch sound.
> 
> Can't really say how many channels it can mix, but the site says it's 64. Never got that high, so can't really tell 
> ...

 

Can You paste output of

```
cat /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/info
```

please 

(You will miss that file in proc if You didn't enabled CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS in alsa part of kernel)

----------

## lunarg

```
lunarg@sei /proc/asound/Audigy2/pcm0p $ cat info

card: 0

device: 0

subdevice: 0

stream: PLAYBACK

id: emu10k1

name: ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback

subname: subdevice #0

class: 0

subclass: 0

subdevices_count: 32

subdevices_avail: 32

```

Looks it's 32 hw channels with the linux driver.

Kind regards

----------

## TenPin

Hardware mixing is tempting! I'm about to buy a new laptop with an Intel HDA soundcard which I believe don't have hardware mixing.

Can you record using a microphone/line in on your Audigy 2 ZS Notebook?

Also, does 24bit/96khz work?

thanks

----------

## opt

Has the issue regarding microphone input been solved? I can't get microphone working. With AC97 integrated soundcard it works well.

----------

## swimmer

 *opt wrote:*   

> Has the issue regarding microphone input been solved? I can't get microphone working. With AC97 integrated soundcard it works well.

 

According to http://www.alsa-project.org/changes/v1-0-13--v1-0-14rc1.txt this should be fixed since 1.0.14rc1 but I did not test it ...

Greetz

swimmer

----------

